# What Ceiling paint do you like to use on residential repaints?



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

What Ceiling paint do you like to use on residential repaints?

I like PM400 Flat because of my price point & it is a dead flat.

Interested in hearing what everyone likes!:thumbup:


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

SW Sher Scrub in white flat.

Very good coverage and very good price.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

matt19422 said:


> What Ceiling paint do you like to use on residential repaints?
> 
> I like PM400 Flat because of my price point & it is a dead flat.
> 
> Interested in hearing what everyone likes!:thumbup:


anything that is dead flat works the best,you dont want any sheen on ceilings.....thats another gripe i have about the high dollar paints they have way to much sheen
i use a product called prokote made by duron (sw bought them out about 4 years ago), many of you would consider it junk cause it dont cost $50 a gal but it has served me well for decades
keep in mind the cheaper paints have a flatter finish


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Benjamin Moore Ultra flat ceiling paint. It uses Gennex colorants, very low voc./odor, covers amazing in one coat with cut/roll, close to dead flat.
It costs close to $30/gal, however I believe it more than pays for itself.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I banned promar 400 because it can't touch up worth a chit. I'm curious how the new promar 400, 0 voc will perform.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> anything that is dead flat works the best,you dont want any sheen on ceilings.....thats another gripe i have about the high dollar paints they have way to much sheen
> i use a product called prokote made by duron (sw bought them out about 4 years ago), many of you would consider it junk cause it dont cost $50 a gal but it has served me well for decades
> keep in mind the cheaper paints have a flatter finish



I hear ya with the sheen levels, but I had a customer want to argue with me about using SW brilliance.... I kindly explained to him that I would paint the ceilings with it, but I will not stand behind it when the sun reflects all your drywall imperfections with sheen markings... he replyed " but this is what the guy behind the counter recommended" I wanted to say" is the guy behind the counter painting your ceilings?":shutup:


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I banned promar 400 because it can't touch up worth a chit. I'm curious how the new promar 400, 0 voc will perform.


If you banned 400, what do you use currently?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

pro400 flat.

i tried a sample of the BM ceiling special, $30+ is too much for ceiling paint.
it worked really well, and would come in handy for a scrape job that won't skim smooth.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> pro400 flat.
> 
> i tried a sample of the BM ceiling special, $30+ is too much for ceiling paint.
> it worked really well, and would come in handy for a scrape job that won't skim smooth.



$30.00 is way too much for ceiling that receives no traffic..:yes:.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I like Glidden ceiling paint that comes in the 2 gallon buckets.

You get deuce's 4 ever going this route.
I loves me some deuce 's


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

matt19422 said:


> I hear ya with the sheen levels, but I had a customer want to argue with me about using SW brilliance.... I kindly explained to him that I would paint the ceilings with it, but I will not stand behind it when the sun reflects all your drywall imperfections with sheen markings... he replyed " but this is what the guy behind the counter recommended" I wanted to say" is the guy behind the counter painting your ceilings?":shutup:


i hear that garbage also but 99% of the time they will listen to me....i just tell them that sw wants to try to sell the most expensive paint they can and the kids that they hire for minimum wage just got done using finger paints a couple years ago. so how are they gunna tell me what finishes i should apply to your house


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

robladd said:


> I like Glidden ceiling paint that comes in the 2 gallon buckets.
> 
> You get deuce's 4 ever going this route.
> I loves me some deuce 's


whats the price rob?


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

SW Builders Solution. Dead flat, & cheap!


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> i hear that garbage also but 99% of the time they will listen to me....i just tell them that sw wants to try to sell the most expensive paint they can and the kids that they hire for minimum wage just got done using finger paints a couple years ago. so how are they gunna tell me what finishes i should apply to your house




.i just tell them that sw wants to try to sell the most expensive paint they can and the kids that they hire for minimum wage just got done using finger paints a couple years ago. so how are they gunna tell me what finishes i should apply to your house

Ha Hah, I like that:thumbsup:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> whats the price rob?


$23.44 with HD Pro discount $22.10 out the door $22.97 for 2 gallons of paint and a bucket.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

robladd said:


> $23.44 with HD Pro discount $22.10 out the door $22.97 for 2 gallons of paint and a bucket.


now thats what im talking about.....that deuce has got to be worth a buck. :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

matt19422 said:


> If you banned 400, what do you use currently?


I don't really use one particular product. It really depends on the customer and the substrate. I have been using ProMar 200 Zero and will be using a ton more coming up.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> now thats what im talking about.....that deuce has got to be worth a buck. :thumbup:



I like the price, but what about sprinkle, angular sheen, and is it a dead flat?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Ben Moore Muresco classic formula.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I don't really use one particular product. It really depends on the customer and the substrate. I have been using ProMar 200 Zero and will be using a ton more coming up.


I did not have good results from using 5g of promar 200 flat zero on drywall ceilings, it had a sheen to it...

Thats why i am concerned that 400 zero might have a slight sheen?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Ben Moore Muresco all the time. Good coverage and same results every time

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Im most of the time with PWG- Muresco. Will do Super Spec for a color if the ceiling isn't too critical- will step up to the BM waterborne ceiling if it is


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

matt19422 said:


> I did not have good results from using 5g of promar 200 flat zero on drywall ceilings, it had a sheen to it...
> 
> Thats why i am concerned that 400 zero might have a slight sheen?


Its called a angler sheen only noticed when looking at it from a angle. If I wanted a dead flat, I'd just buy a production grade paint that is used on tract communities, like SW isoflat or, Vistas breezewall, every paint company has a line of this type of paint. SW Showcase is a good flat paint too


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

We have to consider if we are rolling or spraying. If we are spraying its sw mesa or 700, or kilz pro 110 flat. If we are rolling its p&l gold flat or sw 400.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Its called a angler sheen only noticed when looking at it from a angle. If I wanted a dead flat, I'd just buy a production grade paint that is used on tract communities, like SW isoflat or, Vistas breezewall, every paint company has a line of this type of paint. SW Showcase is a good flat paint too



I hear ya Gabe, angular sheen is not acceptable over here when it comes to residential repaints on ceilings when doing a flat white. That is why I like to use 400 flat as what I think is the deadest flat you can use @ SW besides master hide hear on the east coast.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Zoomer said:


> We have to consider if we are rolling or spraying. If we are spraying its sw mesa or 700, or kilz pro 110 flat. If we are rolling its p&l gold flat or sw 400.



This question is for rolling only.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Always use Sw promar 200. Never had an issue with it.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

For rolling its 200 or IMO the best flat out there p&l gold or red seal flat.


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

We use SW CHB or PPG speedhide. Both are right around $13.00 still after all the increases.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp. (Oct 6, 2011)

Unless speced I use B.M. Superhide 01 white. I buy it by the skid.


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

admirableptg said:


> We use SW CHB or PPG speedhide. Both are right around $13.00 still after all the increases.


CHB is the go to in Chicago for ceilings. Dead chalky flat, amazing coverage for the price. CHB= Chicago Home Builders.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Zoomer said:


> For rolling its 200 or IMO the best flat out there p&l gold or red seal flat.


I really liked the P&L Gold line when I've used it. Not just for ceilings either. Walls too. I used the eggshell on walls and it has great hide.


----------



## MDServices (Oct 29, 2011)

Top choice is Ben Moore muresco ceiling for me. Brilliance has been ok. Pro-x flat/ dead f decent as well. 

Just used regal pearl on a ceiling today people loved it I thought it looked like shiite but they wanted it. As I was pulling out of driveway old homeowner runs out and throws me a twenty. Says go get some beer on me haha


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

matt19422 said:


> I like the price, but what about sprinkle, angular sheen, and is it a dead flat?


Don't know about sprinkle because I spray it, no angular sheen as long as you cross hatch it while spraying. It is dead flat.
At $11.49 a gallon out the door do not have to look any further!


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Tj if p&l had more stores in my area I would eliminate sw and bm completely. But I would still be making the sw monster larger since they own p&l.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Always used Ben Moore Muresco, but they moved out of town, Have switched to Pittsburgh Premiun Ceiling Paint, dead flat, NO splatter, covers well, $18 a gal. I like it better than the Muresco


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Behr premium flat ceiling paint 2gal pail for 30.00.Nice color retention and no sheen .:thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

What about Brillance?Any feedback?Sw just turned me on to 2gal demo and planned on using it on a big smooth flat ceiling which has a lot of natural light.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

mudbone said:


> What about Brillance?Any feedback?Sw just turned me on to 2gal demo and planned on using it on a big smooth flat ceiling which has a lot of natural light.


I hear is has some sheen. I would use BM Ultraflat 508 on a large ceiling if you are rolling.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Those P&L paints mentioned above are wicked good...the only problem is that I can't get them anymore as the local spot gave the line up . The Eggshell was an awesome covering product . We currently use PPG or Sico Select Flat Ceiling White...cheap but it works...could be Whiter but nobody really cares as long as it covers .:thumbsup:


----------



## SwinginBrush (Aug 9, 2011)

Sherwin Williams Masterhide


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

SW master hide flat..doubles up as drywall primer. i dont stress the ceiling paint as much as i do the trim/wall paint.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I've started using Coronado Final Touch, but so far I've only sprayed it. In the past I've used mostly Master Hide


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

For the Midwest members, Diamond Vogel has released a product named "Elevate" and it is great. DEAD flat, sprays and rolls like a dream, touch up with any issues, covers in one coat (with primer), and comes in around $11-13 a gallon. If you can get your hands on it I highly recommend.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Ben Moore Muresco for high end jobs. SW MasterHide for all others. IMO MasterHide works like 400 but costs less.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> For the Midwest members, Diamond Vogel has released a product named "Elevate" and it is great. DEAD flat, sprays and rolls like a dream, touch up with any issues, covers in one coat (with primer), and comes in around $11-13 a gallon. If you can get your hands on it I highly recommend.


Thanks for the info. 

I like Diamond Vogel.
Love their tape.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Kelly Moore 550 flat


----------



## Brush Master (Feb 17, 2012)

Ben moores super hide


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Muresco. Stuff just won't spit.


----------



## tmort024 (May 23, 2010)

SW 200 or 400 depending on the condition of the ceilings. We do mostly res repaints so we don't have to worry about coverage too much. On darker ceilings where coverage may be an issue, 200 does the trick. Newer construction or "clean" homes can take 400 no prob. 1/2" roller and lay it on heavy. Maybe 250'/gal. 

This week the client insisted on buying all of the paint. Even though it was included in the estimate?? So walking in blind, usually a nightmare. Not bad though: super semi trim, MAB rich lux walls and SW brilliance for the ceilings. 

Basically newer construction. Ceilings never painted since builder. She picked Dover white for the ceilings. First time using the brilliance. All I can say is give it some time....... Flashing, shadows, highs/lows everywhere! You name it, I looked up and saw it. Used to 400/200 that goes on even, covers nicely and lays down without showing patterns. Quickly called my rep and asked him what the deal was. He stopped over and was a little puzzled as well. Sputtered something about tints and brilliance but really didn't know or help. I grabbed a fan from the van and aimed it toward the ceiling. After about 2-3 hours, sure enough it all leveled and evened out and looked great. So I guess if using brilliance in the future, have patience, don't sweat the technique and when you finish rolling out, don't look up and think you must be the worst painter in town!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I like muresco. Did I already mention this?


(don't care if I did, post count going up)

I like that it's more expensive and the in house accountant there is pretty hot. Needless to say, I go to the store to pay my bills instead of mailing them out.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

SW Cashmere Flat
SW CHB


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

epretot said:


> SW Cashmere Flat


Used it once but I just did not see the benefit of spending twice as much on a ceiling.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Builtmany said:


> Used it once but I just did not see the benefit of spending twice as much on a ceiling.


have to agree, for half the price you can get master hide..works just as well for ceiling paint. cashmere is nice, cuts and rolls like a dream but why pay 40 for ceiling paint?


----------



## Long Island Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

I have been using Benjamin Moore Regal flat super white. I pay $61.00 for 2 gal container. I can usually get away with one coat. If my son is doing the painting, always 2 coats. A repair or touch up years later will still look pretty good.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Builtmany said:


> Used it once but I just did not see the benefit of spending twice as much on a ceiling.


I'm with you on the price though I've heard it touches up real swell. I just lost a job to a guy who quoted Cashmere at what I pay for Pro Mar 200, a full $10/gallon less.

PM200 no VOC is what I would use and I'd put it on the walls too :thumbup:


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

matt19422 said:


> I did not have good results from using 5g of promar 200 flat zero on drywall ceilings, it had a sheen to it...
> 
> Thats why i am concerned that 400 zero might have a slight sheen?


I'm glad I am not the only one that thinks pm200 has a sheen to it. I used it in a bathroom and really need to go over it ...after doing some touchups that I did not know it needed until it was painted.

I think I will go over it with the glidden ceiling paint mentioned. I have done two ceilings with it. It seems to be a true flat. Same price as mentioned also. 23 something with no discount at hd.


----------



## century painting (Jan 24, 2012)

I believe Ben moore super hide flat white (01) & Master Hide (sw) is great for ceilings if your rolling it out or spraying. Theres a bunch of production paints we use for spraying, that are true dead flats as well. Like Duron(sw) Masterpiece & prokote. They touch up well as long as you back roll.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Long Island Painter said:


> I have been using Benjamin Moore Regal flat super white. I pay $61.00 for 2 gal container. I can usually get away with one coat. If my son is doing the painting, always 2 coats. A repair or touch up years later will still look pretty good.



Have you tried the muresco?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

anything dead flat.. whatever the cost or brand is.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> have to agree, for half the price you can get master hide..works just as well for ceiling paint. cashmere is nice, cuts and rolls like a dream but why pay 40 for ceiling paint?[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Why not, are YOU paying for it?:blink:


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

robladd said:


> $23.44 with HD Pro discount $22.10 out the door $22.97 for 2 gallons of paint and a bucket.


 I used that Glidden once. My problem with it is it's not very bright. It looks like mud compared to Sw extra white flat.


----------



## Long Island Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Csheils said:


> Have you tried the muresco?


Funny you should ask. I used it years ago and switched to Regal because whatever store I was in didn't carry it or have the Muresco in stock.

I was staring at it today in the store and almost asked what they charge for it but didn't. 

I think after reading all the good comments on the Muresco, I will give it another try, it has to be cheaper than the Regal. 

Thanks Again Boys!


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I used that Glidden once. My problem with it is it's not very bright. It looks like mud compared to Sw extra white flat.


 
As for me, I think I have only used it twice. The jury is still out.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm currently using a lot of Pro 200 zero voc flat for ceilings and like it! I don't find it has any sheen, at least from looking up at it and touches up great. In my opinion this product needs two coats, even for white on white.
Para 900 flat has the best coverage, but does not touch well at all.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

The new Kilz Pro 300 dead flat is some good stuff, one coat and its done.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Diversers said:


> The new Kilz Pro 300 dead flat is some good stuff, one coat and its done.


Tried in once and had good results but the lighting was not so great in the room where I used it.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

I like Benny Moore's Super Spec line . It's a step above their thin ceiling white grade but still retains that dead flatness you want for ceilings ! I usually use the # 01 white as it's pretty clean looking without being that harsh bright white :thumbup:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

ultra deluxe bright white from duron great stuff, covers like crazy and touch up in insanely good, I'm sure they will stop making it soon


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bobbo said:


> I like Benny Moore's Super Spec line . It's a step above their thin ceiling white grade but still retains that dead flatness you want for ceilings ! I usually use the # 01 white as it's pretty clean looking without being that harsh bright white :thumbup:


Try Ultra Spec if you get a chance. Also, the 508 WB ceiling paint is excellent. That being said, my favorites depend on the budget and the room conditions. PPG 2-112 wall supreme is a great all around ceiling paint, but a little on the gray side, and pretty inexpensive. Super/Ultra Spec is also very good, a couple bucks more than the PPG but a cleaner white and more available colors. BM 258 and 508 are probably the most forgiving. If you have a big ceiling with lots of windows, or any place where you have goofy lighting angles ...or lots of patches, these two will be your best bet.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

Rule of thumb when you use ceiling paint. It has to be a true flat paint. KILZ Prox x 300 dead flat is the way to go.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

In have been using PM400 extra white but I'm going to try Masterhide on a bigger commercial job soon. My rep is crunching the price down for me. I hear it splatters like crazy.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Muresco or PM 400 both great products.


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

Farrell-Calhoun 401 Ceiling White. It covers like a champ!


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> I hear it splatters like crazy.


Yes it does splatter more than some other paints we use. That is the only complaint my guys have and for that reason they want me to spend $9 per gal more for Muresco


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

chrisn said:


> StripandCaulk said:
> 
> 
> > have to agree, for half the price you can get master hide..works just as well for ceiling paint. cashmere is nice, cuts and rolls like a dream but why pay 40 for ceiling paint?[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't use Cashmere but was quoted $35. I like all this paint cost talk lately!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Why not, are YOU paying for it?:blink:


clearly not:blink::stupid:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Builtmany said:


> Yes it does splatter more than some other paints we use. That is the only complaint my guys have and for that reason they want me to spend $9 per gal more for Muresco


My BM rep offered to give me a gal of Ultraspec to try, maybe I won't bother.


----------



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

I love PPG GLB it is dead flat, covers pretty good, and touches up great. $13 per gal.


----------



## jimmyoverspray (Feb 3, 2012)

Para paint has a product 976 nothing but crap. Flashing touch up is biatch a lot of $$$ for crap. Sw promar works like a charme


----------



## ron e (Feb 28, 2012)

tried them all , glidden ceiling paint is the best bang for the buck


----------

